# Instalacja pierwszy raz

## Ma-Lin

Komp athlon64 3000+ (1800@1980) 1024 RAM 400@533 Dyski WD Caviar 80 i 120 Asus A8N-SLI(nForce4 sli) net neostrada 512 na ruterze przez eth0 

Na pierwszym dysku mam WIN xp

Na drugim ma być gentoo 

Pytania

Ile będzie trwać instalacja gentoo na stage 2 i czy się opłaca?

Czy mogą występować problemy z platformą sprzętową?

Czy będą jakieś problemy z grubem,lilo?

Na routerze jest ściana ogniowa czy system bazowy musi mieć otwarte jakieś porty?

----------

## Insenic

Na początek czytaj punkt 6 i 13

 *Ma-Lin wrote:*   

> Ile będzie trwać instalacja gentoo na stage 2 i czy się opłaca? 

 

Zainstaluj ze stage 3. Ten sam ostatecznie będzie efekt a mniej na to potrzebujesz czasu.

 *Ma-Lin wrote:*   

> Czy mogą występować problemy z platformą sprzętową? 

 

Mogą. Odnośnie aplikacji 32-bit (flash, java, win32codecs), było o tym wiele razy na forum, wystarczy poszukać.

 *Ma-Lin wrote:*   

> Czy będą jakieś problemy z grubem,lilo? 

 

Jeżeli odpowiednio je skonfigurujesz nie powinno być żadnych problemów.

----------

## 13Homer

 *Ma-Lin wrote:*   

> Komp athlon64 3000+ (1800@1980) 1024 RAM 400@533 Dyski WD Caviar 80 i 120 Asus A8N-SLI(nForce4 sli) net neostrada 512 na ruterze przez eth0 
> 
> Na pierwszym dysku mam WIN xp
> 
> Na drugim ma być gentoo

 

Eee...., pół (albo i ćwierć) pierwszego dysku na Windows wystarczy ;) Ja mam Windows na 2: 6 i 4 GB.

 *Quote:*   

> Ile będzie trwać instalacja gentoo na stage 2 i czy się opłaca?

 

Dla mnie stage 2 nie jest dobrym rozwiązaniem. Oszczędzasz tylko parę godzin na bootstraping. Ja sugeruję albo 1 albo 3. Ile czasu to nie wiem, przygotuj się na całą noc (u mnie trwało, o ile dobrze pamietam, ok. 4,5 godziny, ale mam laptopa).

 *Quote:*   

> Czy mogą występować problemy z platformą sprzętową?

 

Mogą. Nie piszesz nic o karcie graficznej. Ja mam Ati i trochę się namęczyłem, żeby ją skonfigurować. Ale ze wszystkim można sobie poradzić. To forum jest fantastyczne.

 *Quote:*   

> Czy będą jakieś problemy z grubem,lilo?

 

Ja nie miałem żadnych (używam gruba), poszło za pierwszym razem. Ale też nie pierwszy raz korzystałem z niego.

 *Quote:*   

> Na routerze jest ściana ogniowa czy system bazowy musi mieć otwarte jakieś porty?

 

Ja w pracy mam proxy (chyba, takie są objawy, nie chciało mi się nawet pytać o to). Nie mogę robić emerge --sync (ale działają emerge-webrsync i emerge-delta-webrsync, bo idą po protokole HTTP), nie działa mi także żaden klient peer2peer (z sieci korzystam tylko w pracy).

----------

